
Death Defying Swimming Pool Boasts 360 Degree Views of London - myinnerbanjo
https://www.compass-pools.co.uk/about-us/news/
======
ghaff
The description of getting into and out of the pool in the video is
fascinating. (As is the idea that this will be staffed by someone in a wetsuit
standing in the pool.)

The whole thing also seems like very much an exercise in "because we can" and
excess as opposed to a remotely practical swimming pool.

------
teilo
First thought that comes to mind is how easy it is to jump or swim out of a
ground-level pool. They better make anyone using this thing sign a waver.

------
tim333
Should be fun when their fancy periscope style getting in and out mechanism
jams. Or when there's a power cut.

~~~
ghaff
I'm sure a building like this has backup generators. That said, I don't really
disagree with the basic point. For something open to the (presumably very high
net worth) public, there's a not insignificant Rube Goldberg-ish quality to
it. It seems like a bit of an operation to get in or out of the pool which
doesn't really square with how people normally use a swimming pool.

ADDED: I'm actually a bit surprised this would meet fire, etc. code.
Presumably you couldn't have a level of the building that could be only
accessed by elevator. Not sure why this would be different.

~~~
tim333
I had similar thoughts and wonder if it will be deemed safe. A simpler design
might be a fixed tube with the stairs in going up to about an inch or so below
the surface with a clear cover. Then you could yank it open if things failed
or in normal use some outer tube could rise a couple of inches to stop water
falling in and the inch of water be drained.

~~~
ghaff
It wouldn't surprise me if there were some sort of backup system that could be
deployed manually. The video also suggested they could drain water into the
floor below from where it would flow through pipes to ground level. The video
suggested that there will also be a "lifeguard" stationed in the pool.

In any case, this is more about having a show-off design than something people
will use other than as a one-off to say that they did it.

------
JohnJamesRambo
My daily nope is filled now.

------
DannyFlow
Here's a video with this pool, and some other amazing pools around the world:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV2BltuPbvI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV2BltuPbvI)

~~~
PhrosTT
That pool isn't in the video.

